# Can anyone recommedn a UK DTG printer?



## Tigaruk (Nov 2, 2014)

Found an amazing US based one to create and fulfil my products, now looking for a UK one although they don't have to do fulfilment. Want to create a couple of small bulk orders and screen printing is just too high a cost for what i require (too many colors and sizes).


----------

